

Alibaba reaches 1 trillion RMB to become the biggest ecommerce company in world - neya
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/03/alibaba-reaches-1-trillion-rmb-157b-in-sales-to-become-biggest-e-commerce-company-in-the-world/

======
ddorian43
Please add currency. Doesn't walmart have more?

~~~
neya
Sorry, I had to cut short the title because of the 80 character limit. (I've
updated the title now). I don't have the figures for Walmart, sorry, I just
don't know :(

